
Former Tesla workers describe hostile workplace at Buffalo facility - AndrewBissell
https://www.wivb.com/news/former-tesla-workers-describe-hostile-workplace-at-buffalo-facility/
======
aurizon
I have watched Buffalo and a lot of NW NY state get hollowed out by union wage
and benefit demands for relatively simple production line jobs. They confuse
the terms, well paying, and good job. A technically demanding job that
requires large technical skill would rise to be a top paying job by demand and
supply. Their unions wanted them to become well paying simple tasks and the
companies gave in at first, automated as many jobs away and eventually moved
their jobs away. The workers need a minimum wage that allow them to buy the
lower tier of the work product of higher paid workers. With the UAW getting
paid a total package of wages and benefits of $50-60 per hour (less than half
in $$) only these UAW workers could buy new cars. The guys getting $8-12 coulf
only buy used cars and fringe houses or rent places. German unions are aware
of this and avoid large salary ratios, even asking less of a wage for the good
of the economy. As a result German does well. US unions make the company into
the enemy - thus there are casualties. Had Musk know this in advance, he might
have not buily that factory there. He was blinded by the state bribe.

